# Massey Ferguson 393 diesel in oil



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

What would cause diesel to get in the oil? The antifreeze seems to be disappearing also.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MasseyGuy03 said:


> What would cause diesel to get in the oil?
> 
> The antifreeze seems to be disappearing also.


Frist thing that comes to mind regards to oil, piston/ring problem possibly. Then with the second line, I see $$$. IDK your engine, but where is the antifreeze disappearing to (on ground, possible crack block, radiator leak, hose leak) or no signs on ground $$$, getting into engine combustion, via head gasket or cracked sleeve (hope not) and going out the exhaust stack.

Hold on and some much more knowable folks than me may be of much better help (and hopefully, prove me wrong).

Larry


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

The seal on the front of the injection pump could be bad allowing fuel into the crankcase. I'm not real familiar with Massey but sometimes oil coolers leak and allow transfer of fluids, head gasket, sleeve o-rings, cracked head or block could all be a reason for the coolant loss, along with the obvious external leaks.

If you're not mechanically inclined it may be best to have someone come and check it out as it sounds like you have a couple of different problems that may not be easily diagnosed over the internet.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

On the fuel in oil it could be a bad mechanical lift pump.Fairly common problem and easy fix.

Or O-ring in the fuel pump.

Both issues will let fuel drain in to crank case.

Like Larry said where is the antifreeze going?Hopefully just a leak.Bad hose,bad hose clamp,bad water pump,etc.

If its going out the exhaust like a cracked head you would have white smoke.

Going in the crank case you would have milky oil.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

No leaks on the ground whatsoever. A bit of blow by but I hear that’s normal for a 20 somethin year old tractor. It has white smoke on startup but it clears up a bit.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

And the oil is pretty thin.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

After not running a couple days, loosen the oil pan drain plug, not removed. Wait to see if the first thing to drip is oil or antifreeze.

Retighten drain plug.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The oil is going to be very thin with diesel in it.

It's not impossible to have a coolant leak that you never see if it's getting evaporated from engine heat as it leaks.

It would help to list the model of the tractor so that it's apparent what engine you're working with.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

8350HiTech said:


> The oil is going to be very thin with diesel in it.
> 
> It's not impossible to have a coolant leak that you never see if it's getting evaporated from engine heat as it leaks.
> 
> It would help to list the model of the tractor so that it's apparent what engine you're working with.


Massey Ferguson 393 2wd. It's got a Perkins but idk what model it is.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Sorry, I missed that the first time.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Based on your round baler thread this equipment has been sitting for several years without being ran, correct?

If that's the case good possibility that seals are dried up, cracked or other. I would change the oil and keep a close eye on things while you start working it. If your lucky once it starts getting used seals will swell up stopping the leak but failure is probably not to far off.

If it's been running all long refer to previous posts as I know nothing about MF.


----------



## Nalley (Mar 29, 2019)

IH 1586 said:


> Based on your round baler thread this equipment has been sitting for several years without being ran, correct?
> 
> If that's the case good possibility that seals are dried up, cracked or other. I would change the oil and keep a close eye on things while you start working it. If your lucky once it starts getting used seals will swell up stopping the leak but failure is probably not to far off.
> 
> If it's been running all long refer to previous posts as I know nothing about MF.


No haha actually the tractors have been running non stop. Longest that tractor has ever sat has been a few days. Always using it. Plowing, Bush hogging, you name it.


----------

